
Quasar: High-perf, lightweight threads, Go-like chan, Erlang-like actors 4 Java - based2
https://docs.paralleluniverse.co/quasar/
======
based2
[https://github.com/puniverse/quasar/issues/305](https://github.com/puniverse/quasar/issues/305)

